# Announcing the arrival of.....



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

a cream/white markings girl coming in at 4.8 oz, a black tri boy coming in at 4.3 oz, and a cream boy weighing 3.8 oz. I "think" all three are long coats. Time will tell. Lacey delivered by c-section yesterday morning at 9:45AM. She was scheduled as her pelvis was too narrow and the heads too wide. Gotta love the advances in digital radiographs that let you measure down to the ml. Would save many pups if other breeders would routinely use them. Once we got into surgery, I was even more glad we were there, as all three pups were in the same horn. We woulda ended up with an emergency section when she was exhausted before the arrival of the second, which was the big girl even if she could have passed them. With that much straining on the one horn, she would have had inertia. Been there, done that.

Anyway, it took us 22 hours but Lacey is finally being a mom. Yeah!!! Meanwhile, I've been on the two hour schedule....that's from start to start, not when they are done. That translates to an hour light catnap between alarms ringing. I will be posting pics when Lacey settles in enough to take them and I'm not so bleery eyed. 

Have a great week-end.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Horray! So glad they are all here safely and that Mom seems to be doing well. Sneak in sleep when you can


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS to you,mum,and babies


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

congrats  , so happy everyone is doing well


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

WOOOP WOOOP Congratulations im sooo happy it all went well we were thinking of you yesterday!!!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

congrats!! they all sound loverly!


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Congratulations to you and Lacey! So happy all is well.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

congratulations


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats! Great to hear everyone is doing well. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Congratulations! So happy that everything went well! I can't wait to see pics of the new ones!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Congratulations on the new arrivals!
I'm so happy to hear that mom and babies are doing well.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see some pics.

I didn't know you were so close to me!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Congratulations! Welldone Lacey & Lisa


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats!!
Glad mum and babies are all well.
Looking forward to pics. x


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Yay. Congratulations! Can't wait to see pics. Glad mom is ok.
Tricia


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

so happy to hear all went well for Lacey, the pups, adn you!! Send some puppy breath my way, OK?!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Glad mom and babies are doing well!! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Sounds like an incredible amount of effort on everyone's behalf. Mostly yours ! Thanks for posting the update...we have all been on pins and needles wondering !


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

congrats!! So happy for you!!!! Now for pictures!


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

*Here's the pictures*

OK, I've finally got the pictures for ya. Here they are.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















I'll do seperate posts for each puppy so you can see them better. Stay tuned...


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

*Cream & White Girl*

This one's the keeper. She's got the best head and proportions. I truly don't need any more boys so regardless of how they turn out, they won't be staying. You can tell from the pictures that right now she's cream with white markings. Look closely and you'll see the white collar around her neck and the blaze up the back of her head. She will probably darken up to a gold like her mother...if I'm real lucky. 

She looks like she'll have good dark pigment, lovely big round eyes, great breadth between her ears, good stop, wonderful dome, moderate wide muzzle, arched neck, short back, and angles look good right now. 




























Black tri boy next.....


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Oh, they're just precious Lisa!!! Hope your little girl turns out like your hoping. Either way they are adorable!

Edited to add that I just realized they are your little girl..duh


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

*Black Tri Boy*

This little boy is already giving me attitude. Can't wait to start his treatment. Those start Monday. He's gonna be flashy with tan points on his face and legs, white on chest and toes.



















OK, last one coming up....


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

*Cream boy*

This is the smallest of the pups. He was slightly undercooked but will catch up just fine. You can tell he's behind because he has less hair on his body, including his head. It's starting to come in now, but these were taken on their birthday so it's quite naked. He's also filling out more. You can see the difference in their bodies in the first pictures. He was thinner, not as filled out. He had the worst placental placement, as the last of the three in that single horn. He's holding his own at present.

This boy is cream now but should darken up to gold or light fawn with cream markings as he matures. I think he's just going to be classically colored, no flash but a solid little dog. We'll see how he matures. 











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










OK, folks, that's it for now. There's no real development for a couple of weeks. I will try to take weekly pictures and do the diary like I promised. I'm having computer issues so that may be the only hold up. Like I said, the neurological stimulation treatments start on day 3 and run through day 18. They will also need to have their dewclaws removed between day 3 - 5. Those are the types of things that will be happening in the next week. I'll post as progress continues.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh Lisa, they are all so beautiful and perfect! I'm very happy all went so well! Thanks for sharing the pics, I look forward to following their progress.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

OMG. They are so cute. They look like little mice.  Thanks for posting. I've been so excited to see. 
Tricia


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Omg congrats that is so exciting! I can't wait to see more of them   I really like the black tri boy!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwwwww, awwwwwwww, and awwwwwwwwww!!! They are sooooo precious! I can't wait to watch them grow!  Congrats again!!!


----------



## Milosmummy (May 7, 2010)

Oh my goodness how beautiful! Cant wait to see updates!


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

aww they are gorgeous thankyou so much for posting pics, you must be very busy! lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW yaya soooooooooo sweet.. Thanks so much for sharing the pictures with us.. im very very excited for you


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I cant believe you can tell so early how they will develop. I suppose that it comes with experience. I need lots more!! When i got pixie the breeder assured me she would be stunning as she matured and at 6 weeks i couldnt see it. even when i picked her up a few weeks later i still couldnt see it, but shes a beautiful little girl now and i'm very very happy with how she has turned out. 

I love your pups and am excited to see how they mature and fill out. Congrats!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Great baby photos! I think its funny when theyre pink at that age!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Congratualtions.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Made me all squeee, they are beautiful , you must be delighted!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww SO CUTE!! Congrats on the new additions!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Lisa, what beautiful babies!! You are so lucky to get a real nice girl in the litter. The boys are darling too, but I like the girl! Keep us posted. Can't wait to watch them grow and develop. If you could chronicle your neurostimulation practices, I'm sure it would help all of here learn how a good breeder raises her pups to optimum potential.


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats!!! I'm so glad everything went well! Sooo cute!


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Lisa, what beautiful babies!! You are so lucky to get a real nice girl in the litter. The boys are darling too, but I like the girl! Keep us posted. Can't wait to watch them grow and develop. If you could chronicle your neurostimulation practices, I'm sure it would help all of here learn how a good breeder raises her pups to optimum potential.


A big thanks to all for your nice comments on my babies. I'm real excited about them and I'm glad to share it with you. 

I've started the diary, like I said. Tracy, I've put a post and a link for the treatment in the diary. It's here...

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=52212

Happy reading.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhhhh......how precious!!!! Nothing better than seeing new babies!!!

Lori


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

They truly are darling! Can't wait to watch that tri boy grow!!  Very glad you started a diary! Thanks!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Thanks posting the link to your method of early stimulation. Very, very interesting!


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

MisStingerRN said:


> Thanks posting the link to your method of early stimulation. Very, very interesting!


I thought so as well. Spent much of my morning there... lol


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Such sweet little pups. The little boy is adorable.


----------

